# 3x 16:9 oder 1x 21:9 + 2x 16:9



## CapriSonne (5. April 2016)

Hallo Community,
bin seid längeren auf der Suche nach einen neuen Monitor-Setup, dass nicht unbedingt alltäglich ist. Ich plane die Verwendung von 3 Monitoren um mein Gamingerlebnis auf ein höheres Level zu schrauben 
(Hab auch mal über eine Beamer Lösung auf einer curved Leinwand nachgedacht, ist aber nichts draus geworden)
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich 3 32 Zoll Monitore im 16 zu 9 Format nehmen soll (z.b. Benq oder Samsung) oder einen 34 Zoll 21 zu 9 in der Mitte und zwei 27 Zoll rechts und links davon platzieren soll. Die geplante Auflösung soll bei 1440p liegen. Einerseits habe ich die Befürchtung das bei spielen wie Projekt Cars oder Star Citizen die Ansicht in der Cockpitperspektive durch die Monitorränder in der 34 Zoll Variante gestört wird, andererseits habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Bildschirmhöhe bei 27 Zoll von knapp 34 cm zu gering und dadurch die Immersion auf der Strecke bleibt. Bei der 32 Zoll variante wären es ca. 6 cm mehr. Merkt man das überhaupt?
Spiele sonst auch andere Games wie Arma 3 oder The Witcher III. CS GO oder COD er weniger. Power um die Monitore zu befeuern sollte vorhanden sein, sonst wird auf Hardware gewartet oder sie wird gekauft. Ist auch eine Art Investition in die Zukunft, sollte es Spiele geben die nicht auf allen 3 Monitoren laufen wird nur einer verwendet. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen oder mir einige Tipps geben, eventuell hat ja sogar jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Systemen. Ich möchte jedoch nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Varianten diskutieren, Verbesserungen oder anderen Vorschlägen stehe ich aber offen gegenüber. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## freezy94 (5. April 2016)

Reicht dir nicht eventuell auch ein großer 21:9 Monitor mit einer relativ starken Biegung (Curved)? Ich finde die Immersion für meinen Geschmack sehr vertieft.


----------



## Shaav (5. April 2016)

Also wenn du ein immersiveres Erlebnis haben willst, wäre dann nicht ein VR-Brille die sinnvollere Investition?


----------



## freezy94 (5. April 2016)

Shaav schrieb:


> Also wenn du ein immersiveres Erlebnis haben willst, wäre dann nicht ein VR-Brille die sinnvollere Investition?



Wobei man definitiv ein Fan davon sein sollte. Ich habe das bei Project Cars getestet und das war schon sehr geil, ich muss mich aber daran gewöhnen, mir wurde schnell schlecht, ist nun mal eine Umstellung für das Gehirn..


----------



## freezy94 (5. April 2016)

Upps, Doppelpost...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2016)

Ich würde es erstmal mit 1 34" 21:9 Curved versuchen das reicht fürs *mitten drinn* eig komplett aus.
Du musst auch daran denken das de gewaltig GPU Power brauchst wenn 3 1440p Monitore laufen sollen zum zocken.
Bei 1 34" in 1440p reicht normal alles ab ner 390/970 aus.


----------



## CapriSonne (5. April 2016)

klar könnte man erst mit einem 21 zu 9 Monitor anfangen aber dafür müsste ich die 32 Zoll 16 zu 9 Variante schon ausschließen können. Dies könnte ja schon durch die Cockpitperspektive geschehen wenn die Rahmen stören, ich weiß nur nicht ob sie es wirklich tun? 
@ freezy: Was müsste man den für einen 21 zu 9 Monitor nehmen?

Zum Thema VR bin ich zwar total interessiert und in Sachen Immersion ist das bestimmt das non plus Ultra aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Ding 4 bis 6 Stunden auf zu haben. Auch der Aufwand der entsteht um sich kurz mal einen Kaffee zu holen oder zur Tür zu gehen oder geschweige denn kurz auf die Tastatur oder den HOTAS schauen zu können schreckt mich irgendwie ab. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das so toll für die Augen ist, ohne da etwas Negatives behaupten zu wollen.  In Sachen Grafik kann ich auch nicht sagen wie toll die ist hab mal was von Fliegengitternetz gelesen. Es müsste schon dermaßen gut aussehen um die genannten Punkte in den Hintergrund zu rücken.

@ Leitwolf200
Power spielt keine Rolle. Wenn wird Aufgerüstet


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2016)

Eig. bleibt dann nur ne 3800r Krümmung was mMn voll ausreicht und nicht aufdringlich ist wenn auch gesurft wird am Monitor.
Bei 1800r gibts meines wissens kein mit 3440x1440p nur die kleine Auflösung die dafür schon grenzwertig ist.

Ich selber haben kein 3er Setup aber konnte da mal beim Kumpel reinschauen trotz  Slim stören die Rahmen mir pers. schon das muss halt jeder selber sehen und entscheiden.

VR find ich auch nicht toll fürs alltägliche zocken da wirds einem extrem schwindlig nach ner Zeit.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen das es sich gewaltig durchsetzt ist halt wie 3D heut schreit keiner mehr danach....^^


----------



## CapriSonne (5. April 2016)

mal so ne Frage, gibt es keinen 27 Zoll curved Monitor in wqhd?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2016)

Mir wär keiner in 1440P bekannt nur in FullHD.
Und auch nur in VA Samsung S27E650C, 27" (LS27E65KCS/EN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## freezy94 (6. April 2016)

Wie kommst du auf einmal auf 27 Zoll?


----------



## CapriSonne (6. April 2016)

naja bei einem 21 zu 9 Monitor in 34 Zoll ist die Bildhöhe 34 cm, um nun links und rechts zwei 16 zu 9 Monitore zu platzieren ist diese Höhe maßgebend. Mit einem 16 zu 9 Monitor in 27 Zoll erreiche ich 33,6 cm. Außerdem habe ich fast die gleiche ppi und Pixelgröße bei 1440 p. Was wäre denn ein "guter" 21 zu 9 Monitor in 34 Zoll, bzw. ein 27 Zoll in 16 zu 9?


----------



## Shaav (6. April 2016)

Brauchst du mehr als: 
- 60Hz?
- V-Sync, G-Sync
- Thunderbold?


----------



## CapriSonne (6. April 2016)

denke 60 Hz reichen, hatte auch noch keinen anderen. G Sync klinkt verlockend wenn der Aufpreis nicht zu hoch ist. Thunderbold brauche ich nicht. Die Verwendung des  gleichen Herstellers für alle drei Monitore wäre super, gibt ein schönes einheitliches Bild.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Das 3-Moni-Setup taugt nur zum Racen oder für Flusis. Arma3 oder andere Shooter gehen nicht wirklich gut.

Ein Misch-Setup würde ich gleich ganz vergessen. Wenn drei Monitore, dann drei gleiche Monitore
Im Vollbildmodus
a) Nvidia kann es gar nicht
b) AMD schneidet einfach Teile ab
Im Fenster-Modus
Kann es die meiste Software nicht

Ganz ehrlich: Seit dem mein UHD-Bildschirm hier steht (Philips BDM4064UC) fristet mein 3-Moni-Setup ein Schatten-Dasein. Bringt einfach keinen Mehrwert und sieht von der Qualität auch noch deutlich räudiger aus als die UHD-Kiste.
Nicht dass Du Dich da einfach nur in eine fixe Idee verrennst. Selbst das Wechseln zwischen den Setups geht mir auf die Nerven 

Staub-Alarm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CapriSonne (6. April 2016)

ok... also bei der Auflösung von 8560 x 1440 würde die Darstellung nicht korrekt über alle 3 Monitore erfolgen? Wenn sie nicht das gleiche Format haben?

btw geile Bude


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass Monitore mit verschiedener Geometrie auch verschieden aufgelöst sind. 
Das Abschneiden bezieht sich nur auf diesen Fall: Unterschiedliche Auflösungen.


http://images.anandtech.com/doci/8058/Eyefinity_MR_Demo.jpg


----------



## CapriSonne (6. April 2016)

das will ich durch die Verwendung von zwei 16:9 Monitoren in 27 Zoll links und rechts und einem 21:9 Monitor in 34 Zoll verhindern. Alle drei haben dann eine Höhe von ca. 34 cm.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Die Geometrie ist dabei irrelevant. Es geht alleine um die Auflösung. Haben alle drei die gleiche Auflösung?


----------



## CapriSonne (6. April 2016)

nicht direkt zwei mal 2560 x 1400 und ein mal 3440 x 1440

sorry es sind 8560 x 1440


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Genau darauf will ich hinaus: MURKS
Das funktioniert nicht vernünftig. Bei Grün gar nicht und bei rot nicht wirklich.


----------



## CapriSonne (6. April 2016)

Schade. Dann müssen es drei gleiche werden.

Oder ich frage mal bei SimPit in Neuseeland an


----------



## AYAlf (17. April 2016)

Ich Stand vor einem ähnlichen Problem, natürlich nicht mit deinem Budget. Und habe mich für eine 1x 21:9 Lösung entschieden. Es müssen dann aber mindesten 34" sein. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Für Racing Games oder FPS würde ich aber dann schon die 144Hz Variante nehmen.


----------



## CapriSonne (18. April 2016)

Naja, hätte das Setup aus 21:9 in der Mitte und zwei 16:9 an den Seiten schon lustig gefunden. Gibt es da denn keine Möglichkeiten seitens Nvidia? Oder durch ein weiteres Programm? Was wäre denn ein "guter" 144 Hz Monitor in 21:9 und 34 Zoll?


----------



## enta (26. April 2016)

Ds Problem ist, solche Experimente gehen meistens schief, viele Games tun sich ja schon mit nur einem 21:9 Monitor schwer, weil die Auflösung schlecht oder garnicht berücksichtigt wird.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen 34" 144hz Monitor gibt, du bist bedenken, dass die Auflösung fast 3k entspricht, wie viele 980Ti hast du um das mit 144fps zu befeuern?

Ich meine die einzigen guten Gamingmonitore in 34" 21:9 kommen von acer und asus und die bieten "nur" 100hz an.
Ich persönlich liebe meinen 34" 21:9er und kann mir nichts anderes mehr vorstellen.
Auf die fetten Balken im Bild bei Multimonitor hätte ich so gar kein Bock.

Nen zweiten 16:9 daneber stellen für mehr Platz beim arbeiten etc. garkein Ding, aber nen 21:9 + zwei 16:9 mit den hz Ansprüchen, vergiss es einfach.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2016)

CapriSonne schrieb:


> Schade. Dann müssen es drei gleiche werden.
> 
> Oder ich frage mal bei SimPit in Neuseeland an



Wenn bis Juli warten kannst bring ich dir was mit


----------



## CapriSonne (3. Mai 2016)

Warten wäre da das kleinste Problem…. Wenn ich nur daran denke StarCitizen auf dem Icarus 180 - Avenger!!!! Ein eigener Nachbau würde es ja sonst auch tun.


----------



## pHyranHia (15. November 2019)

Hast du den Plan mit den 3 Monitoren dann durchgezogen? Stehe momentan vor der gleichen überlegung.


----------



## HisN (15. November 2019)

An den Grundlagen hat sich nix geändert.
Mischbetrieb ist immer noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


Hier stehen inzwischen 3x30" (2560x1600=7680x1600) am SimRig.

Was ihr vorhabt würde in etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(2560x1600 2x + 3820x1600 in der Mitte).


Möchte man die bei einer grünen Grafikkarte zu einem Monitor zusammenfassen: MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.h. man kann sie nur als "einzelne" Monitore betreiben.
Ein Game erkennt also im Vollbildmodus nur den Hauptmonitor und bietet nur diese Auflösung an. Die Auflösung des (mittleren) Hauptmonitores.
Will man die beiden äußeren Monitore mit betreiben geht das also nur im Fenster-Modus (oder per Softth).
D.h. das Game muss so flexibel gebaut sein, das es die Desktop-Auflösung erkennt und nicht nur die Auflösung des Hauptmonitores. 
Und da fallen gleich mal 90% aller Games raus.
Mir fällt da auf Anhieb erst mal nur eins ein.


----------

